# Mates for life



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

I have recently taken a liking to painting birds, this is my latest rendering. Your C/C would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Steve







:smile:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These birds are great. I don't have any criticism to give and I don't see anything I would change Gramps. Really nice painting.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Mates for Life*

Thanks Terry, Much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very well done! You nailed the feathers and weeds.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Dickhutchings* Many thanks.

Steve


----------



## Old artist (Dec 13, 2016)

Very nice wildfowl painting, love it


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Mates for Life*

Thank you, Old Artist, pleased you like it.
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## Davycc (Feb 22, 2017)

*I Like*

I really like this painting, can I ask did any of the advice ( I read re your paintings) have an impact on your style? If so then well done you and well done the others for the advice given.

Whilst not wishing to put your other work down (god knows I'm in no position to do that) this is leaps better with its contrast and shading etc 

Davy


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Mates for Life*

Thanks Davy. Yes I have seen a marked improvement in my work since I started painting birds.

Cheers,
Steve


----------

